# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Excel with macros on android tablet or ipad

## Kobraz

Hello.

I wonder: Can I install MS Excel on my android tablet or on a IPad?

If so can i use Macro activated documents on my tablet?

I am developeing a sensor-app in excel that i want to use in my Galaxy tab 10.1 or I'll buy myself an Ipad if thats what I need  :Smilie: 

Can anyone help me?

----------

